# Knitted hat and scarf sets--Super Soft Chemo Hats and Scarfs



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

Knit these matching hat and scarf sets for your loved one in soft baby yarn that is light weight and soft on the head that has suffered hair loss from chemotherapy.
There are 2 patterns included here for nice styles that complement each other, and with scarves to wrap snuggly around that chilly neck which match each hat.
There are written as well as charted instructions to knit these items. They are knitted back and forth and then seamed up the back.
Each hat will fit softly on that tender head, and if you want it to be larger you can use bigger needles or smaller needles if you want a tighter fit. The scarves can be knit to any length desired, or until you run out of remaining yarn.

Yarn: Each set takes about 500 yards or more of baby sport weightthe softest you can find. Samples used varying colors of Bernat Softee Baby Yarn; Ombres: 4.25oz (120gm);310yds (283m);100% acrylic. Each set takes about two balls of the ombre colors.

Needles and Notions: size 4 and 5 U.S. straight needles (depending how tight you want the hat); and yarn needle to sew in ends and back seams.

Measurements are given within each set of directions.

This is a PDF download only and not the scarf itself--non-refundable purchase only

You can find this double set of patterns in my RAvelry, Craftsy and Etsy stores for $3.99. Here are some links:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/super-soft-chemo-hats-and-scarfs

http://www.etsy.com/listing/198213581/super-soft-chemo-hats-and-scarfs


----------



## belleflower (Apr 23, 2013)

That is really sweetxx


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Lovely patterns. One day I will give lace a try. They look doable for me, maybe


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Lovely, thx


----------



## Ali9407 (Jun 25, 2011)

Beautiful.


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Pretty!


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

Beautiful! I just DL them and will be making them soon to give lace a try!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

Beautiful laces!


----------



## ginnyfloyd (Jul 22, 2012)

Beautiful


----------



## Grandma11 (Jan 21, 2012)

Very nice. Thanks


----------



## peacefulknitter (Mar 30, 2013)

They are lovely, I have knitted and crocheted quite a few chemo hats for my sweet DIL. She has completed chemo and surgery, is now doing radiation, hoping she will never need them again. If it weren't for the fact that I have so many patterns now, I would certainly order these.


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

Both useful and pretty at the same time.. even those undergoing chemo want to look beautiful.. speaking from personal experience.. xo


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Wonderful patterns, and beautiful as always!


----------



## LucyinCanada (Oct 24, 2012)

Lovely patterns


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

very nice


----------

